# Towing with an A Frame



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As many of you know, I swapped the Vectra for a Corsa and later had the A Frame equipment added to the car. 

After the car was modified, I had a couple of practice runs at putting the frame on. It is quite heavy but can be done single handed, It took about 30 minutes the first time.

I had my maiden voyage with the tow car to Brandy Wharf where assistance was plentiful - and welcomed - at coupling and uncoupling. 

I then towed the car to Italy and in all honesty - the 2.8 Fiat Kontiki pulled the car as though it weighed nothing. MPG for the motorhome was good although I was driving a tad slower than usual - doing about 57 mph.

Cornering is easy - just like in a coach - take it wide.

Without looking at the camera it is almost as though it is not there. 

I can now uncouple single handed. Coupling - I still like an extra pair of eyes to guide me. 

All in all I am pleased with the set up.

Please - this is my feedback on the product and not a discussion about legalities etc of the equipment.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Moderators note - please respect Russell's wishes on this thread. Any posts refering to the legality of A frames will be removed  

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell,

As we are thinking of going along the same lines this is most helpful did it make a great difference to your diesel usage, and is your A frame braked or un braked.


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A Frame*

Hi

The A Frame is braked. Basically, I apply the brakes on the Swift and the car efectively pushes against the motorhome for a split second, causing the "thing" to compress and pull a cable that is attached to the brake pedal on the Corsa.

As for diesel, it was a disaster on my first trip out - dropped to 18.43 mpg - driving at 62 mph. After a chat with Damondunc at Brandy Wharf, I opted for a slow down to 57 mph - economy back to 25 ish again.

Mine was fitted by Chris Cox Tow Frames from Birmingham. He collected the Corsa from Teversal and obviously returned it the next day.

Several people at services in France and Switzerland asked for a look at the system - including a Canadian man driving a motorhome on Spanish plates with a trailer on the back!

Definitely an easy option for towing.

www.towingframes.com

I am not conected to the firm at all but pleased with the product.

Russell


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

russell, i am delighted to hear you are pleased with your a-frame, especially as i was one of those recommending it. if anyone is interested, i have a spare, virtually unused (4 times, i think) chris cox braked a-frame for sale. could deliver it to chris for fitting. i acquired it with a jeep wrangler i bought for anne in a moment of complete madness, and of course I don't need two.

delighted we are sticking to practicalities on this topic. there is so much practical experience to share without being distracted by the old arguments. good thinking on this russell and stew.

des


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi des,

How much you want for it? :lol: we may be interested


Jacquie


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Hi des,
> 
> How much you want for it? we may be interested


IF Jacquie says NO. Can you let me know same. I have an unbraked frame on the Smart which is great. But I am considering changing the Smart for something a little bigger and would therefore need a braked A frame.
Please give Jacquie first refusal, I am not interesed in jumping the queue or entering into an auction.
Dennis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tow car*

Hi Dennis

Moving slightly away from topic, I would like to say how pleased I am with the Corsa.

Averages about 45 - 50 mpg - petrol and the insurance is as cheap as chips. The car weighed 1004 kg on the weighbridge and is a 1200 cc with air con. The non air con model weighs about 25 kg less.

GM/Opel dealers throughout Europe - might be a consideration.

Russell


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have not used mine yet  been ill :roll: 

I paid an extra for the jockey wheel but seem a bit cumbersome now.

So glad you've had no problem :wink:

I to have the Chris Cox frame and we went to him and he dropped us in town while he did the job.

Very nice bloke and think his frame is value for money :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DJP Dennis,

If you are thinking of selling your smart car :lol: with A frame we may be interested is it lhd or rhd ? that way we could all have what we wanted lol.


Jacquie


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi all. have no idea re price for a-frame. how about £100? you tell me. you would, of course, need chris to fit the appropriate bits to the car. apols if this obvious. des


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Des

Just pm'd you, if the others decided they do not want it we would be interested. I have sent you a pm

cheers

stew


----------



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

I may be teaching granny to suck eggs but if like me you have had your normal license pulled and replaced by a medical one, there is a very strong possibility that you are now restricted to towing no more than 750kg's (Likewise you are more than likely to be restricted to a MH less than 3500kg's). I am OK with my van but it took away my dream of towing my Marlin Roadster which is 850kg's

(You just know that insurance companies will wriggle at every opportunity to avoid paying out if you have a prang and you cannot expent your friendly policeman to be very lenient if you are towing overweight)

Regards

Keith


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We towed our Smart on a braked A frame down here to southern Spain with no attention from the blue meanies.

Only way I knew it was there was because I had the reversing camera on just to keep an eye on it.

I got into the habit of feeling the brakes of the Smart whenever we stopped. After about 900 miles one of the front discs was considerably hotter than the other. Couldn't find any obvious cause, but as it persisted I just disconnected the braking cable. 

This has completely cured the problem, and I still can't feel the Smart when I'm towing it. (But then the Rv is over 8 tonnes and the Smart is 690kg).

I suspect the problem may be a sticky disc caliper piston on the Smart. Will get around to looking at it somewhen . . . manana. . 

Here's a pic taken a couple of weeks ago, with the Pyranees in the background.

Bruce


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

FAB picture Bruce


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Cracking photo, what a life! I tow a Suzuki Alto on an A frame and it is superb. A compact and light car with five doors, £40 a year tax and 75 mpg, and it cost £5000 brand new. I love it.

Regards Ian.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Keeping with Russells requests I have seperated the last three posts and created a new post here. Sorry guys but Russell particularly asked for the thread not to cover any legal issues concerning A Frames. Starting a new thread will get you your answer quicker in any case I think

stew


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Bruce. I had a similar problem with mine and went back to Car-A- Tow where they discovered the cable was a bit short and changed it. They also fitted me a bungee that goes from the base of the front seat in the car and hooks onto the brake pedal which has the effect of returning the brake pedal if it should hang up for any reason. It all works fine again now. I occasionally stop and just check the hubs on the car for heating up just in case but it seems to have cured the problem.
Just a note to the person with the smart car and an unbraked A frame. The Smart car is too heavy to use it in this way without brakes and I think you will find that you definatly arent legal.
There are very few cars that come under the 750kg weight range for unbraked A frames, the french Aixim is one of them.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sorry guys for the dealy in replying to the posts and questions.  
As Jacquie and Des seem to want to move on in the very near future as opposed to me, just thinking about changing the Smart. I would drop out and say sorry for wasting everyones time.  
I still may sell the Smart at a later date, but if jacquie can find an alternative sooner, go for it. I see there is a Fiat in classified ads, which may be ideal for you.
Des, if you are stil interested in A Frame it's now up to you.
Again and apologies for jumping the gun and opening my mouth before I had thought it through fully


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

It's still available, DJP, to the first definite offer.

des


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Des you have a pm


Jacquie


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sick as a Parrot Bruce, sick as a Bl**dy Parrot  
Geo


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Come on, Geo, you know what to do to cure the parrot disease.

You sell your stressful business, liquify all your assetts (no, not the alcoholic variety), buy a nice big RV, and head south.

Trust me, it works. I'm only inside now posting here because it's too hot outside. . . 

Good luck - see you out here soon?

Bruce


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bruce

Nah Geo loves the MOT computer just toooooooo much  He will never be able to leave it

stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew

I do hope you're wrong. I mean, MOT computers are fun, but there must be more. . 

How's your fulltiming panning out? Marks out of 10 by return post, please.

We've just come back from a meal out. Had wonderful Chinese nosh (had to ask for a doggy bag because we couldn't finish it). Were given a glass of sangria while we read the menu, had a 3 course meal, and a bottle of wine. When we asked for the bill, they brought 2 different bottles of liquers + glasses, & left them with us to drink what we wanted. They also presented Marion with a string of pearls. (Upon closer examination, the pearls are fake). 

Now the bad news. Total bill for us both was 9.50 euros.

Blimey!!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I towed a Trabby for a couple of years unbraked, but never abroad. The car only weights 650kg so braking was never an issue. I loved it - you don't know it's there, but reversing is a right royal pain in the armpit. :evil: (Impossible really - the issue is unhooking and rehooking.)

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bruce

Pm is on its way

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Bruce
So what mate, we are not in the slightest bit jealous, no not us, not jealous at all, not a bit, ever :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Anyway someone has to stay here to pay the tax that you draw down as a pension :lol: :lol: :lol: 
See you in the summer mate, take care both

Keith

PS, Russell, glad that things are working out for you, it sounds like you have it all under control buddy, well done.......


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*a frame*

Hi Russell. I too have Kontiki and pull a Seat marbella (same as a fiat panda). At a steady 56mph it returns 26mpg. I also have a goldwing trike on a trailer and it works out as almost the same as it's combined weight is almost the same We need to have either/or as my wife is a wheelchair user and they both allow us to have the best of both worlds.Take it with you and enjoy the freedom that it gives to you.cheers,Tommy


----------

